# Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration



## Bluebeard (15. Dezember 2009)

*Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Push-Pull Performance Guide « Corsair Blog


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Also mit meinem Heatkiller hab ich eindeutig weniger Temps bei dem Takt und der Spannung. 
Wobei ich zugeben muß das die Idee nicht schlecht ist, nur das P/L-Verhältnis solltet ihr aber noch einmal überdenken.
Trotzdem bin ich aber auch der Meinung das eine erweiterbare Wakü-Möglichkeit der Corsair H50 stets vorzuziehen ist.


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Do solltest dabei nicht vergessen, dass die H50 preislich auf dem Niveau eines Luftkühlers liegt - bei einer "Full-WaKü" kommen wir preislich in ganz andere Regionen...


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ja aber wenn schon Wasserkühlung könnte man (vorrausgesetzt man hat das Geld) gleich komplett Kühlen. Würde Corsair noch erweiterbare Kühler herausbringen würde ich über einen Kauf nachdenken


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

könnte...würde... 

Eine erweiterbare H50 ist erstmal nicht geplant - gerade der geschlossene Kreislauf ist ja das, was es den Usern einfach machen soll, die sich sonst nicht an das Thema Wasserkühlung herantrauen.


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

nachdem man hier auch kritik einbringen darf, ich halte den H50 für ziemlichen mist, warum?
einmal weil verschiedene tests dieses systems die nachteile die klar auf der hand liegen auch so aufgedeckt haben, ein system wo nicht erweiter bar ist ist für mich schon mal von haus aus schlecht, wär ja wie wenn in einem intel pc keine ati karte laufen würde.
und das der single an die stelle kommt wo sonst die abwärme eines case abzieht find ich auch schon mal ganz schlecht denn nicht alle case haben auch von oben frischluft zufuhr somit ist diese stelle hinten die einzigste möglichkeit die wärme abzuführen.
ich finde diese eierlegende wollmichsau nicht gut, und wenn so mancher markt dies als wakü verkauft find ich ist dies eigentlich verarsche am kunden, da es lediglich eine flüssigkeits kühlung cpu only ist


----------



## exa (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

ich finde es auch immer wieder witzig, das der Kühler mit Luftkühlern verglichen wird, denn das ist aufgrund der Luftzufuhr völliger Blödsinn!!!

wenn dann müsste der H50 entweder die Luft aus dem Case saugen, oder ein Lufttunnel zum CPU Luftkühler hergestellt werden, um überhaupt einen Vergleich machen zu können...



> Do solltest dabei nicht vergessen, dass die H50 preislich auf dem Niveau eines Luftkühlers liegt



der H50 wesentlich teurer als ein 30 Euro Scythe Kühler, der nahezu die selbe Performance hat... natürlich kann man sagen das Premium Luftkühler in der Preisregion des H50 liegen, aber die sind auch dementsprechend veredelt... wenn der H50 jetz Premium Marterialien verwenden würde, wäre er auch gleich viel teurer, dementsprechend passt der Vergleich mit dem Scythe Kühler!


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



exa schrieb:


> ich finde es auch immer wieder witzig, das der Kühler mit Luftkühlern verglichen wird, denn das ist aufgrund der Luftzufuhr völliger Blödsinn!!!


Ich empfinde den Vergleich zu einer Vollständigen Wasserkühlung als noch blödsinniger. Der H50 ist eben ein Einzelstück für Leute, die sich nicht an eine vollwertige WaKü rantrauen, wie bluebeard schon sagte. Wenn Ihr für das Geld eine vollwertige WaKü verlangt dann muss ich eben diese Erwartung als blödsinniger als die Vergleiche abstempeln. Das Konzept der H50 ist eben jenes, welches besagt, dass die CPU per Wasser gekühlt wird und einen geschlossenen Kreislauf besitzt, welcher weitestgehend Wartungsfrei arbeitet. Dabei die Leistung einer WaKü zu verlangen, die in der Regel einen Tripple-Radiatior besitzt ist vollkommen überzogen. Sie ist nicht perfekt, aber dieses "geflame", wie ich es hier nachlesen muss, ist wirklich bescheuert. Man kann sich aussuchen, ob man die H50 nimmt oder eben nicht. Ich finde daher die beschwerden absolut überzogen.


----------



## exa (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

habe ich den H50 mit einer vollwertigen Wakü verglichen??? 

Corsair hingegen bewirbt ihren Kühler ja als Alternative für Luftkühler, und ihre Vergleiche zielen ja auch darauf ab...

Wie gesagt ist es aber fragwürdig diese Vergleiche anzustellen, und zudem wird noch dazu die falsche Klasse an Luftkühlern von Corsair zum Vergleich herangezogen!

ein fairer Vergleich mit dem genannten Kühler... kein Problem, nur hätte dann Corsair das Problem, das dies nicht mehr so werbewirksam wäre, denn zu einem wesentlich teureren Preis wird nur wenig mehr Leistung erreicht.

ergo müsste der H50 ein Mittelding zwischen Luftkühlung und ausgewachsener Wakü sein bei gleichem Preis, was schlicht nicht zu machen ist.


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

*@ Ole*

Du würdest dich amer umsehen, wenn Du wüsstest, wieviele ATI Karten in Intel Systemen laufen - der Vergleich hinkt aber ganz gewaltig *gg*

*@ exa*

Und wie sollte deiner Meinung nach ein "Mittelding" aussehen?

Die H50 ist eine Wasserkühlung mit dem Preispunkt eines High-End Luftkühlers - insofern denke ich, dass es legitim ist die H50 auch in diesem Segment zu platzieren. Zumal Sie auf der Höhe mit den aktuell besten Kühlern liegt (siehe Review auf CBase und weitere im Netz).

Im Übrigen habe ich meine H50 mit 2x 120mm 800U/Min Scythe Slipstream Lüftern laufen und die Lüfter blasen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse und die Performance, sowie die Lautstärke sind fantastisch. Der Noctua 12P der vorher drin war kommt da nicht mit...

Dazu ist dies hier eventuell einen Blick wert 

*@ KILLTHIS*

FullACK


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

ähm alles klar mit zwei lüftern? komisch bei nem intresannten test eines unserer wakü orakels kam der sehr schlecht weg mit zwei lüftern bzw. war nicht wirklich besser dadurch, ausserdem ist das eine flüssigkeitskühlund und keine wasserkühlung.

euer system kann man nicht erweitern somit passt der vergleich mit ati und intel, wenn man es versteht.
und geflame wird hier scohn mal gar nicht betrieben denn wer die tests kennt weiß wie gut dieses gerät kühlt


----------



## exa (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> *@ exa*
> 
> Und wie sollte deiner Meinung nach ein "Mittelding" aussehen?
> 
> ...



vllt ein dickerer Radiator und eine feinere Kühlstruktur im Kühler? wie gesagt, es scheint nicht machbar...

Ich denke nicht das es legitim ist das Produkt mit Premium Luftkühlern zu vergleichen, denn der H50 ist nicht dementsprechend gearbeitet...

ich rede hier von Luftkühlern, die ihren Preis vorallem durch Veredelung erreichen, und nicht durch massiv verbesserte Kühlung...

laut Test der HWLuxx printed ist ein Mugen 2 zb immer besser als ein H50, bei 30 Euro Anschaffungspreis, dieser hat eben keine edle Vernickelung, oder einen Ultraleisen Lüfter... der Corsair H50 aber eben auch nicht, und daher finde ich einen ensprechenden Vergleich fair


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> *@ KILLTHIS*
> 
> FullACK


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

FullACK -> Full ACK (Acknowledge) = Volle Zustimmung


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ah, danke.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich habe die H50, allerdings aus Platzgründen. Ohne das Case stark zu modifizieren passt kein guter Towerkühler in mein HTPC, der auch noch ein I5 OC kühlen muss. Da hat die H50 klar ihre Stärken


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Man sollte die H50 auch mal als das sehen was Sie ist...

Sie kühlt auf Flüssigkeitsbasierendem Umlaufprinzip und ist dabei sehr kompakt und geräuscharm.

Sie ist zudem auch die erste CPU Flüssigkeitskühlung seitens Corsair, dafür sehr durchdacht und äußerst praktisch in der Anwendung.

Natürlich hat ein Thermalright True Black oder so manch ein anderer Kühler aus dem upper Preissegment mehr Fokus auf die Materialien und wie Edel diese sind. Die reine Verarbeitung der H50 lässt aber nicht zu wünschen, solide, kompakt und die Haptik ist auch absolut gut.

Das mit dem Radiator zugegeben, man will den Preis aber auch nicht ins unermessliche treiben.

Man sollte einfach bedenken das die H50 schnell, leicht und ohne umschweife zu montieren ist und keinen extra Platz verbraucht wie z.B.  Pumpe Ausgleichsbehälter etc. weshalb man die H50 auch nicht wirklich mit einer großangelegten Wasserkühlung vergleichen kann, im gegenzug ist die H50 auch nicht direkt mit Luftkühlern vergleichbar, berücksichtigt man wieviel Platz diese benötigen und zu dem das Mainboard derart zustopfen das man kaum noch irgendwo richtig rankommt. In extemen Fällen bringt selbst ein Mainboardschlitten da nichts mehr.

Es ist wie mit vielen Dingen in der IT und im Leben - entweder man mag es oder halt nicht. Die H50 ist mit sicherheit Ihr Geld wert.

Die wenigsten Testlabs machen tests unter erschwerten Bedingungen wie es oft im Haushalt der Fall ist, bspw. der Rechner neben der Heizung etc. hier sticht eine Flüssigkeitskühlung schon hervor da die Kühlleistung sich wesentlich länger auf besserem Niveau hält...

Alles in allem sind die Kundenfeedbacks ja auch recht positiv, von daher sicherlich eine gute Wahl für Kunden die ein Zwischending von WaKü zu LuKü suchen


----------



## RaggaMuffin (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

entsprechen diese werte den tatsachen?
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Push-Pull Performance Guide « Corsair Blog

wäre h50 + *Noctua NF-P12 *kombination besser wie die hauseigenen lüfter.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Gefällt mir ! Ich habe zurzeit einen Noctua NH-U12P und kühlt einen i7 920 der auf 3.3 Ghz läuft. Mit dem H50 wären da bestimmt super temps drin. Daher überlege ich mir echt so ein H50 zu hollen. Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich mir gleich ne komplett wakü hollen will. Vll. könnt ich dann auch noch den i7 920 auf 3.5 ghz hoch schrauben.


----------



## Dr.House (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Meine H50 kühlt problemlos mein i7 @ 4 Ghz bei normalen Temps. Das schafft kein Theraltake oder Prolimatech.

Ein zusätzlicher Lüfter mit 1600-1800 RPm für Pull-Push Betrieb begünstigt enorm die Kühlleistung.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Daher überlege ich mir echt so ein H50 zu hollen.


 
hab nen nigel nagel neuen h50...hatte bisher keine zeit zum einbauen!!!!
bei interesse einfach melden.

house lohnt sich das von noctua nhu12p auf h50 ich mein das sind nur 8° unterschied. (laut corsair)


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

-Es wird leiser.
-Immerhin 8°C kühler
-Mehr platzt im Gehäuse

Denke mal schon das es sich lohnt.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich auch...

Hab das Prob das der Noctua + Corsair Dominator nicht auf das UD-7 von Gigabyte passen...

Frage ist nur, passt das H50 in das Raven01?


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Passen dürfte es schon. Du mußt es halt in der nähe eines gehäuße lüfters platzieren. Der Noctua ist doch größer als der H50 oder ?


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

jo um einiges denk ich 
Hardware Noctua NH-D14 Sockel 775/1156/1366/AM2+/AM3 - hoh.de


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Den hab ich garnicht... Ich hab den NH-U12P. Aber der ist gleich groß.


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich habe eine Frage zum H50 ich möchte ihn kaufen und ich habe eine Skizze leidet der Airflow sehr darunter`?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

WIeso sollte der Airflow drunter leiden? Er wird sogar besser


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich dachte dass der Airflow unter dem Radiator leidet!


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Deswegen schraubste ja 2 Lüfter hin.


----------



## Mick Jogger (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Jaja aber ich verstopfe doch mit dem Radiator den Luft eingang!?!?


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Nö ^^ nur den ausgang. Aber die 2 lüfter als Sandwich pressen die luft da locker durch.


----------



## Nucleus (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Meine H50 kühlt problemlos mein i7 @ 4 Ghz bei normalen Temps. Das schafft kein Theraltake oder Prolimatech.
> 
> Ein zusätzlicher Lüfter mit 1600-1800 RPm für Pull-Push Betrieb begünstigt enorm die Kühlleistung.



Zeig' mir bitte den Lüfter, der bei solchen Umdrehungszahlen mit ruhigem Gewissen noch als leise bezeichnet werden kann...


----------



## Dr.House (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ist nicht silent, aber ein Lüftkühler ist mindestens genauso laut und hat dabei weniger Kühlleistung.

Ich habe den original Corsair Lüfter + Multiframe NB


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Multiframe oder auch Dark Power Pro von NoiseBlocker sind sehr zu empfehlen. Die Gummis der DPP Serie haben den Vorteil das alles dicht wird wie bei einer Flugzeugturbiene, was den Durchfluss an Luft begünstigt durch die leichte Sogwirkung, auch bei Push&Pull 

Leiser als vergleichbare reine Luftkühler ist es auf jeden Fall, ich habe auch die TR True Black und den MN hier, die sind mit Ihren Lüftern auf jeden Fall etwas lauter bei vergleichbarer Kühlleistung, haben aber den Nachteil das Sie sehr groß sind, was gerade bei vielen Core i7 Systemen die Vollbestückung der Rambänke mit Hochleistungsspeichern behindert  Hier kann die H50 richtig hervorstechen


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Werden auf der CeBIT eigentlich auch neue Wasser Kühler gezeigt ? Oder wird es das in nächster Zeit nicht geben ?


----------



## Terence Skill (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

ich versteh auch nicht wie man den kühler so mies reden kann^^ ich hab mich schon lange gefragt warum es keine solchen kühler gab... 

1. Sind die abmaße einer der größten vorteile (gute LuKü sind immer extrem ausladend und versauen auch oft die optik find ich.

2. Die Handlebarkeit kommt direkt an zweiter Stelle. Er ist ruckzuck eingebaut oder ausgebaut, ohne ewigen stress/arbeit/risiko um mal komponenten zu wechseln.

3. Bringt er noch tolle Temps mit, bei der kaum ein Luftkühler (vor allem bei gleichen drehzahlen) mithält. 


Sicher ist die "echte" wasserkühlung leistungsfähiger, aber wie erwähnt um ein vielfaches teurer und schwerer zu handhaben. ich halte den H50 für ein richtig tolles Produkt. Auch wenn ich ihn nicht nutze, sondern für mich im moment nur eine erweiterbares system in frage kommt. 
Allerdings wird der H50 sicherlich in meinen htpc einzug finden^^


----------



## RaggaMuffin (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

laut diesem test hier Test: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler (Seite 5) - 21.11.2009 - ComputerBase ist die h50 nur 1-2° besser als noctuas nh12p.


----------



## Lyran (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> was gerade bei vielen Core i7 Systemen die Vollbestückung der Rambänke mit Hochleistungsspeichern behindert  Hier kann die H50 richtig hervorstechen



Wer das Geld für einen i7 und 12GB Ram hat wird sicher keine H50 nehmen 

Ich finde die Idee hinter H50 gut, so ist es nicht, aber die Leistung ist irgendwie nicht überzeugend. Wenn die Kühlleistung verbessert würde, meinetwegen auch zu einem höheren Preis, würde ich mir überlegen sowas zu kaufen. Aber solange 50% günstigere Luftkühler ähnliche Temperaturen erreichen


----------



## RaggaMuffin (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Lyran schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee hinter H50 gut, so ist es nicht, aber die Leistung ist irgendwie nicht überzeugend. Wenn die Kühlleistung verbessert würde, meinetwegen auch zu einem höheren Preis, würde ich mir überlegen sowas zu kaufen. Aber solange 50% günstigere Luftkühler ähnliche Temperaturen erreichen



100% absulut zustimm...

die prolimatec ist viel günstiger und laut cb besser als corsairs h50.

die h50 mus man noch extra tunen damit sie ansatzweise mit den highend luftkühlern  mithalten kann.
tunen mit 12cm auf 14cm trichter...oder lüfter gummis für besseren "sog" +++ den standard lüfter durch bessere ersetzen oder noch einen dazu kaufen...da kostet mich die h50 keine 80€ mehr sondern glat 110€uros(110€ in der höchsten ausbau stufe)

ich bleib mein noctua nh12p treu...mich ärgerts das ich für diesen h50 80€uros ausgegeben hab...


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Hat man da nicht bei ner komplett wakü im endeffekt mehr ? Man zahlt zwar mehr, hat aber mehr möglichkeiten.


----------



## exa (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

sogesehen schon, das argument für den h50 ist halt auch der größte nachteil: das geyschlossene System...

kein zusammenbauen, keine schwierige Installation, kein basteln am case...

aber auch keine erweiterung und kein auwechseln einzelner teile bei defekt...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

bei Defekt einfach einschicken, wo ist das Problem?  


btw, es gibt in machen Foren immerhin Tutorials (wie solls anders sein ) wie man die Schläuche gegen andere Ersetzen kann, bzw deren Flüssigkeit dort drin. Dann müsste es auch machbar sein ein 240mm Radiator anzuschließen (oder nicht?). 

Also man kann schon basteln wenn einem danach ist


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Hab den Kühler verbaut und bin nach einigen Monaten Betrieb immernoch voll überzeugt. Das es keine Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau ist wurde ja schon ausreichend diskutiert. Der Kühler schließt die Lücke zwischen einer "wartungsfreien" Luftkühlung und einer "komplexen" Wasserkühlung und eignet sich somit prima für faule Schrauber die sich zutrauen nen CPU-Kühler zu wechseln aber kein Wasser in Ihren PC schütten wollen  . 

Die Leistung des Kühlers war für mich der entscheidende Punkt und das mein Case so zugeschnitten ist das ich warme Luft nach oben abführen kann. Mein Noctua  U 12 hatte im Schnitt 5 -8 °C mehr auf der CPU. Ich kann das Teil jedem weiterempfehlen dem normale Luftkühler zu warm werden. Bei meiner Casetemperatur hat der Kühler auch eine Verbesserung gebracht. Ich hab nur gutes zu berichten.


----------



## LOGIC (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Klar könnt man das teil modifizieren und an einen komplette kreislauf hängen. Aber ob damit die kleine pumpe im kühler damit klaar kommt ?? Ich denke das nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Klar könnt man das teil modifizieren und an einen komplette kreislauf hängen. Aber ob damit die kleine pumpe im kühler damit klaar kommt ?? Ich denke das nicht.



Die Frage ist ob es Sinn macht. Wenn du das Geld für ne richtige Wakü hast, kaufste dir halt eine.


----------



## LOGIC (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ja aber der platz....Ich habe ein Lian Li PC-P60.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich sags mal so, es lohnt sich nicht, der Noctua ist unwesentlich schlechter.


----------



## LOGIC (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Im gegensatz zu ner Wakü oder dem H50 ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

H50 natürlich


----------



## LOGIC (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

ja das schon. Aber ich hab die CPU ja nicht bei 4.5 ghz sondern bei 3.3 ghz und ci hwürde vll. noch höher gehen auf 3.5 oder 3.8 Ghz. Aber das nur mit ner Wakü und ner neuen graka.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Aber das nur mit ner Wakü und ner neuen graka.


 
wen du nen richtig guten luftkühler kaufen willst..
dan kauf dir den noctua d14 <<< derzeit brontalste luftkühlung...
und besser als corsairs luft und wasser gemisch h50..

eine günstigere alternative "prolimatec" der ist genauso gut wie das h50 und kostet dabei auch weniger.


----------



## LOGIC (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich glaube ich steige eh bald auf Wakü um und werde daher erst mal keinen neuen Luftkühler kaufen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich steige eh bald auf Wakü um und werde daher erst mal keinen neuen Luftkühler kaufen.


 
ja weil der corsair bringts einfach nicht... 
und ne echte wassekühlung ist halt besser als nen noctua d14.


----------



## LOGIC (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Jo..Blos muß dan entweder nen neues Case her oder ich muß mir was einfallen lassen.


----------



## SuEdSeE (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

so schlimm is das mit der wakü doch garnet agb´s gibts fürn 5 1/2 zoll schacht und den radi nagut kann man aufn deckel schrauben oder ans seitenteil...
Das schlimmste is immer die Pumpe..


----------



## LOGIC (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Naja auf dach geht bei mir nichts ^^ Und an die seite...nunja...gefällt mir nicht. Aber neben meinem PC steht ein 2. Pc wo ich vll. als Wakü gehäuse umbauen könnte


----------



## RaggaMuffin (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

eigentlich wollte ich das h50 an mein quad anschließen.......


----------



## LOGIC (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Was machste jetzt damit ? Ich habe gelesen das man die WLP austausch soll, dann hat man 10 °C weniger. Stimmt das ?!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Was machste jetzt damit ?



eigentlich wollte ich den an mein quad anschließen aber den aufwand ist es nicht wert..
wegen 2° unterschied ist es wirklich nicht wert. 




LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen das man die WLP austausch soll, dann hat man 10 °C weniger. Stimmt das ?!



ja das auch noch...hast richtig gelesen...
noctua dagegen legt ne super wärmeleitpaste dazu. nth1 oder sowas.


----------



## LOGIC (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Bei mir war keine dabei.... Und bei meinem Noctua habe ich im idle 44 °C und das bei 3.36 Ghz.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

allso bei meinen kühler nhu12p ...c12p...nhu9b war immo eine tube nth1 dabei.
und bei den anderen noctua kühlern wird das nicht anders sein.


----------



## LOGIC (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Komisch...Aber meine temps. sind ja auch sehr hoch. Ich glaub ich kauf mir einfach ne komplett wakü = 20 °C kühler.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Das tauschen der WLP bringt außer dem Aufwand wenn, dann kaum eine messbare Verbesserung. Schon gar nicht 10°C - wundert mich, wer so etwas wohl verkündet...


----------



## rabensang (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

... gerade dann, wenn der Tausch unter hochwertigen Pasten geschieht. Denn ich glaube kaum, dass Corsair bei seiner H50 Billig-Paste verwendet.

Wenn der Unterschied 3-4°C ist, wäre das schon viel.

MFG


----------



## Mick Jogger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Besonders nicht wenn man für den Kühler 80€ bezahlt!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Die verwendete Paste ist sehr Hochwertig, man kann hier im Maximalfall 4Grad rausholen mit Liquid Metall, mit hochwertigen Pasten sind kaum mehr als 1-3 Grad rauszuholen... 10Grad ist doch sehr utopisch...


----------



## Mick Jogger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Lohnt es sich die Orginal Lüfter auszutauschen?
(Ich dachte an Enermax Apollish)


----------



## exa (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

kommt auf deinen Geschmack an... denn der original Lüfter ist weder leise noch schön, und so gibt es ziemlich viele Alternativen...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

hab meinem noctua nhu12p metal pad gegeben.
idle hab ich bei 4ghz +++ 14250v___42°...unter last maxmaxmax 84°
logic hat entweder falsch montiert oder hat kein metalpad gehabt. 
mal sehen wie sich h50 gegen noctua schlägt ...8° unterschied bei meinen konfigs...niemals...

ach ist die corsair paste sooo toll oder wie...trotzdem wird sie durch hochwertigeres zeugs ersetzt.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Beim Lüfter habe ich die Noise Blocker getestet, diese haben sehr gute Werte bei einem geringen Geräuschpegel erzielt, Noctuas sind aber auch sehr gut, nur halt nicht gerade für Optikfans


----------



## jenzy (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Hallo, habe jetzt auch ne H50. Wenn ich jetzt einen zweiten Lüfter an den Radiator anklemmen würde wie müsste ich ihn anklemmen? Laut Bild von hier sieht es ja so aus als ob der 2te Lüfter abzieht, ist das richtig?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Beim Lüfter habe ich die Noise Blocker getestet, diese haben sehr gute Werte bei einem geringen Geräuschpegel erzielt, Noctuas sind aber auch sehr gut, nur halt nicht gerade für Optikfans


 
gut zu wissen...

dan schmeiß ich jetzt mein h50 lüfter ausm fenster...
und bestell dafür 2x noisblocker und dan sollte h50 richtig super kühlen...vieleicht kauff ich dan noch nen trichter und paar gummis und dan wirds hoffentlich noch besser....ich meld mich wenns so weit ist.


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich hab 2 von den Schätzchen drauf:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-74-14B - blue ( 120x120x25mm ) SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-74-14B - blue ( 120x120x25mm ) 78135

Das sie nur 14 db(a) haben glaube ich nicht, sonst wären sie unhörbar, was sie eindeutig nicht sind 

Q6600 Idle 29°C, Last (beim GTA IV zocken) 45°C

Echt Top


----------



## exa (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

tjoa, das sind dann aber schon wieder 25 Euro...


----------



## Mick Jogger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Soll ich mir die H50 für 55 Euro kaufen?


----------



## jenzy (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich würde es machen, habe Sie selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit  da konnte mein EKL Brocken nicht mithalten


----------



## Ampeldruecker (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

MAchen, das Ding ist super  und schön leise  jetzt mit neuem NT kann man sie zwar ganz leise heraushören aber wirklich nur ganz leise 

Großen Dank an Corsair für dieses super Teil


----------



## Mick Jogger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Weiss jemand ob überweisungen nach österreich mehr kosten?


----------



## jenzy (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

einfach EU-Überweisung von Bank verlangen und ausfüllen (bei Internetbanking ist Formular zum anklicken) dann kostet die Überweisung gleich wie eine Inlandsüberweisung


----------



## Mick Jogger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Na dann hol ich mir den H50 mal!


----------



## david430 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

ich hab den H50 der ersten Generation und hab mir jetzt ein Sockel-1156-System gekauft. Jetzt bräuchte ich die halterungen. wo kriegt man die her?


----------



## jenzy (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



david430 schrieb:


> ich hab den H50 der ersten Generation und hab mir jetzt ein Sockel-1156-System gekauft. Jetzt bräuchte ich die halterungen. wo kriegt man die her?



ich habe noch ein set halterungen für 1156  meld dich mal per PN


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

@david430: alternativ eine Mail mit allen Daten und was Du benötigst an Bluebeard@Corsair.com - wenn entsprechende retention Kits vorhanden sind, schickt Bluebeard dir gerne welche


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

also ich hab mein i5 - 750 auf 3000MHz und bin beim idel auf ~ 24°C  und bei 4 std gamen ~ 36°C

Es ist einfach, klein sowie kompackt, günstig und dazu super Werte  
Hatte nen Muggen2 und ein Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2 die  
A: groß und klotzig waren / sind
B: nicht bessere Werte hatten / haben

Würde gern eine "richtige" Wakü einbaun aber da fehlt mir das geld und bin mit der H50  100%ig zufrieden 

Sowas wünsch ich mir noch für die graka


----------



## exa (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

gibts von Thermaltake, nennt sich Tide Water


----------



## RaggaMuffin (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

kann ich für den "SOG" effekt auch solche dinger hier verwenden.
Lüfter Entkopplung 120mm Noiseblocker Gummi Schwarz OVP bei eBay.de: Lüfter Kühler (endet 28.01.10 20:55:56 MEZ)

wen nicht dan muss ich halt 2x bequiet mit integriete gummi kaufen wären dan + versand 32.90€uros extra.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

gleich mal mein freund google gefragt und was gefunden  *kopfschüttel*  naja dann gerade noch was "anderes" gefunden 

BFG Geforce GTX 295 H2OC und BFG Geforce GTX 285 H2O+  aber find kein Händler der die Vertreibt   Mal den support schreiben und anfragen...

aber Ty exa     und ja ich weiß, ne "richtige" Wakü is viiiiieeeeelllll geiler  naja wobei die 285 / 295 ja auch kein schnäppchen ist


----------



## jenzy (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Wollte jetzt mal einen zweiten Lüfter an meine H50 klemmen und mir ist aufgefallen das nur Schrauben für einen Lüfter mit im Lieferumpfang gewesen sind. Weiß jemand woher Ich einen zweiten Satz Schrauben bekomme?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



jenzy schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt mal einen zweiten Lüfter an meine H50 klemmen und mir ist aufgefallen das nur Schrauben für einen Lüfter mit im Lieferumpfang gewesen sind. Weiß jemand woher Ich einen zweiten Satz Schrauben bekomme?


 
bist du dir sicher das da nur ein satz schrauben drin sind...vieleicht hast du das zubehör nur falsch angewendet.
das wäre echt ärgerlich wen da nur schrauben für ein lüfter dabei wären.
ich wollte den h50 heute in betrieb nehmen und das mit 2x lüfter und gummis für den sog effekt.


----------



## jenzy (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich hatte nur 1x 4 von den langen Schrauben dabei. Damit habe ich den Lüfter samt Radi am Gehäuse befestigt.


----------



## GoZoU (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Bei mir sieht der Lieferumfang so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach in den Baumarkt gehst und dort ein paar passende Schrauben besorgst?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## jenzy (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Wie bei dir auch nur 1x 4 lange Schrauben. Werde Ich wohl machen müssen


----------



## GoZoU (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ja sieht so aus .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

allso das ist ja echt die höhe...zum baumarkt laufen wegen cent artikel...es giebt auch leute die 20stunden am tag arbeiten müssen ...und für baumarkt besuche absulut keine zeit haben.
jetzt grad bin ich auch auf arbeit und ich habe keine ahnung wan ich aus hab!


----------



## GoZoU (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Auch diese Leute haben irgendwann mal Feierabend und wer nach 20 Stunden Arbeit anfängt an der Wakü zu basteln hat eh nicht alle Latten am Zaun - oder ist eine Maschine  Evtl. schickt dir Corsair auf Anfrage ja noch ein paar Schrauben zu, wenn du absolut keine Zeit/Lust hast. Ob denn ein Betrieb mit zwei Lüftern dringend notwendig ist, ist dann wieder eine ganz andere Sache.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## david430 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

also die schrauben sind keine individuell exklusiven. bei mir im thermaltake soprano dx gehäuse waren da welche dabei, einfach mal zu nem baumarkt fahren und dort suchen.

@gozou
genau das ist mir auch eingefallen, als ich den beitrag gelesen hab. zeit um an ner wasserkühlung rumzubasteln und zu zocken, aber net zum baumarkt fahren können


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

@gozou

ich habe kein problem damit nach einem 20 stunden tag einen einfachen cpu kühler aufzusetzen. (bei einer echten wakü dagegen schon) aber das blöde ist das der h50 aufgrund zeitmangels nun mehr als 2wochen einfach so da liegt...und das allerblödeste ist das ich für diesen h50 noch extra zum baumarkt fahren muss...weilweil corsair an "4" schrauben sparen musste.
corsair wirbt das man an den h50 2 lüfter anschließen kann...packen aber für nur ein lüfter material mit.
und ja der zweite lüfter ist bei meinem i7 pflichtprogramm. 1.4v müssen ja irgendwie abgeführt werden. 

@david430 

zocken...wer...ich. ich hab nen i7 proz und das letzte spiel was ich gezockt habe war cod6 (hab das spiel nicht mal durchgspielt) ja ich hab nen i7...hab aber 0 zeit sum zocken.

und was meint ihr mit wasserkühlung...seid ihr betrunken...das ist doch kein problem ein h50 zumontieren.
im endeffekt ist das nur nen cpu kühler.
und ne echte wakü dagegen hat 50x mehr aufwand wie so nen h50 kühler.


----------



## Dr.House (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

@ Ragga

nimm einfach 2 Schrauben über Kreuz für jeden Lüfter , wie ich, tut es ganz gut.

Außerdem liefert Corsair die H50 nur mit einem Lüfter aus, deswegen nur die 4 Schrauben.  Ob du nen zweiten dranmachst ist deine Sache.

Etwas weniger spammen, wäre schön Ragga...


----------



## Xion4 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Dr.House schrieb:


> @ Ragga
> 
> *nimm einfach 2 Schrauben über Kreuz für jeden Lüfter , wie ich, tut es ganz gut.
> *
> Etwas weniger spammen, wäre schön Ragga...



Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen.

Ausser: jemand der einen i7 hat, was nebenbei bemerkt nicht mehr so besonders ist, als dass man das unbedingt betonen muss, ist nicht zwingend ein Spieler/Zocker.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

@ house 

ich guck mal was ich machen kann.

@zion 

ich zocke auch nicht ehrlich...ich arbeite auf arbeit ich arbeite daheim...0zeit zum zocken ehrlich beziehnungsweise ich hab gar kein bock auf zocken...spiele titel wie cod ist aber ne ausnahme und das auch nur wegen grafik gedöhnst und so.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Bezüglich Schrauben: 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

runterzoomen, dort sind die Schrauben 6/32, die Länge hängt von dem verwendeten Lüfter ab, wie dick/stark dieser ist.

Also keiner muss in den Baumarkt


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

naja ich fahr nächste woche zum baumarkt...
dan kan ich mir die 10€uro versand sparen.


----------



## jenzy (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Dr.House schrieb:


> @ Ragga
> 
> nimm einfach 2 Schrauben über Kreuz für jeden Lüfter , wie ich, tut es ganz gut.



Danke  auf die einfachsten Dinge kommt man nicht. Hält wunderbar.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

werds morgen auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## LOGIC (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich werd mir den H50 doch mal näher anschauen...Und vll. hab ich meinen Noctua doch falsch montiert..


----------



## david430 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> @gozou
> 
> ich habe kein problem damit nach einem 20 stunden tag einen einfachen cpu kühler aufzusetzen. (bei einer echten wakü dagegen schon) aber das blöde ist das der h50 aufgrund zeitmangels nun mehr als 2wochen einfach so da liegt...und das allerblödeste ist das ich für diesen h50 noch extra zum baumarkt fahren muss...weilweil corsair an "4" schrauben sparen musste.
> corsair wirbt das man an den h50 2 lüfter anschließen kann...packen aber für nur ein lüfter material mit.
> ...



dann hast Du Zeit zum Übertakten, aber nicht zum in den Baumarkt fahren. Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du wohnst, aber selbst bei uns im Kaff gibts nen Baumarkt in unmittelbarer Nähe...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



david430 schrieb:


> dann hast Du Zeit zum Übertakten, aber nicht zum in den Baumarkt fahren. Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du wohnst, aber selbst bei uns im Kaff gibts nen Baumarkt in unmittelbarer Nähe...


 
hab kein 8 stunden tag so wie wir es vom bilderbuch kennen.
ich bin quasi selbständig...bin gründungsmitglied einer goldgrube.
in der zeit wo ich mit arbeit schluss mache haben in der regel alle läden schon zu.

so genug aufgeklärt und alles andere per pn.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

ich hätte da noch eine frage.

kann ich diesen lüfter mit dem h50 kombinieren ginge das...
Delta PFB1212UHE 120x38mm Ultra High Speed - 252 CFM

nicht dass das wasser gefriert oder so was.


----------



## Bluebeard (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich denke, dass man das mit längeren Schrauben bewerkstelligen könnte - der Lüfter ist ja tiefer als normal.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Du das wirklich willst. Wer einen Delta schon mal laufen gehabt hat, weiß wovon ich spreche und falls doch, pass auf, dass Dir das Case nicht davonfliegt


----------



## RaggaMuffin (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Du das wirklich willst.


ich fühle mich aber dazu verpflichtet...ist ne lange geschichte.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die sache ist die..ich versuche seit geraumer zeit mein ln2 666fsb rekort unter luftkühlung zu meistern..mein noctua c12p aber stöhst langsam aber sicher an seine grenzen..so das ich bei ca 630fsb aufgrund temperatur probleme hängen bleibe und somit nicht mehr weiterkomme. 

für ne echte wakü habe ich derzeit wenig bis garkeine zeit...
weil wen ich mir schon ne wakü zulege dan will ich das auch perfekt ausarbeiten und dazu braucht man natürlich ein freien kopf viel zeit und nen corsair 800d.

in der zwischenzeit aber kam ich auf die idee den delta mit dem h50 zu kombinieren um die restlichen 36mhz aus dem e8600 zu zerquetschen.

was könnte man bei so einer kombination an cpu temperatur erwarten.
angenommen raumtemperatur konstante 1° und e8600 mit 1.500V 
und natürlich die h50_delta geschichte... 

50° vieleicht. ich mein cfm und u/min ist genug vorhanden.


----------



## jenzy (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ich hätte da noch eine frage.
> 
> kann ich diesen lüfter mit dem h50 kombinieren ginge das...
> Delta PFB1212UHE 120x38mm Ultra High Speed - 252 CFM
> ...


 
Dir ist schon bewusst das die 56-66 db erreichen  laut ist echt untertrieben


----------



## LOGIC (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Die sind zwar extrem laut aber auch extrem kühlend


----------



## Mick Jogger (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

ja aber was willste damit?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Mick Jogger schrieb:


> ja aber was willste damit?


 
 hab ich doch schon gesagt...
hier nochmal auf schwarz auf weis...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> die sache ist die..ich versuche seit geraumer zeit mein ln2 666fsb rekort unter luftkühlung zu meistern..mein noctua c12p aber stöhst langsam aber sicher an seine grenzen..so das ich bei ca 630fsb aufgrund temperatur probleme hängen bleibe und somit nicht mehr weiterkomme.
> 
> für ne echte wakü habe ich derzeit wenig bis garkeine zeit...
> weil wen ich mir schon ne wakü zulege dan will ich das auch perfekt ausarbeiten und dazu braucht man natürlich ein freien kopf viel zeit und nen corsair 800d.
> ...


----------



## LOGIC (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

In der kurzfassung: Er will seine CPU ans maximum übertakten. Dafür will er die Waschmaschienen ähnlichen teile kaufen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Dafür will er die Waschmaschienen ähnlichen teile kaufen.


 
waschmaschiene ist schon gekauft...
blos bevor ich anschließe wollt ich halt wissen ob das der h50 überhaupt standthält.
nicht das die lammelen wegfliegen...oder h50 ausseinander brech^^


----------



## Ahab (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ma ne kurze Zwischenfrage... Wie hoch ist denn das Pumpengehäuse? Also dieser Zylinder auf der Kühlfläche für die CPU.


----------



## Terence Skill (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

"•Masse: 625 g (ohne Lüfter)

•Höhe: 152 mm (Radiator), 56 mm (Kühlkörper ohne Anschlüsse)

•Breite: 120 mm (Radiator), 70 mm (Kühlkörper)

•Tiefe: 27 mm (Radiator, ohne Lüfter), 70 mm (Kühlkörper)

•Lamellenabstand: ca. 1 mm (Radiator)

•Heatpipes: nicht vorhanden

•Material: Kühlerboden aus Kupfer, Pumpengehäuse und Schläuche aus Kunststoff"

Corsair H50 - Einleitung, Lieferumfang & Technische Deten


----------



## Ahab (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ah gut danke. Den merk ich mir schon vor für meinen Cube, den ich mir demnächst hole.  Sofern er endlich mal lieferbar wäre...


----------



## david430 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

ich wollte mal wissen, wie man es schaffen könnte, die kühlleistung des h50 zu steigern. ich hab jetzt schon 2 lüfter dran, aber mein i5 750 erreicht die 65°C und das ist mir definitiv zu viel. meint Ihr gute peltirelemente könnte was erreichen? oder vielleicht kalte luft durch iwas bündeln und dann in den h50 reinschleusen...


----------



## -NTB- (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> waschmaschiene ist schon gekauft...
> blos bevor ich anschließe wollt ich halt wissen ob das der h50 überhaupt standthält.
> nicht das die lammelen wegfliegen...oder h50 ausseinander brech^^




befor der h50 auseinander bricht, brechen/fallen dir da eher die ohren ab

kleiner tipp Ohrstöpsel in der Übersicht: Gehörschutz für jeden Geldbeutel. Mit allen Informationen und schneller Lieferzeit.


aber auf das Ergebniss der Kühlleistung bin ich auf jdn Fall gespannt


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Hallo erst mal, ich habe mal eine Frage da ich diesen Kühler nächste Woche in denn Händen halten werde.
Mit geht es darum das der Lüfter ja ins Gehäuse blassen soll.
Ich lade mal Screens hoch wie jetzt zur Zeit der eine Rechner konfiguriert ist vorallem wegen denn Lüftern und eben dem Luftdurchzug.
Ich habe dort denn Thermalrigthe Ultra 120 Extreme installiert weil der IFX-14 nicht passt wegen meinen Speichern.
Ich habe oben zwei und am Heck einen Xigmatek 120mm Lüfter die rausblassen der am Kühler blässt auch nach oben und somit raus aus dem Gehäuse.
Ich hab die zwei Lüfter die dabei wahren unten neben dem NT und vorne installiert und die blassen Frischluft ins Gehäuse.
Ach ja das Gehäuse ist von Xigmatek Midgard mit Windowkit die Lüfter wo ja dabei sind laufen mit 1050 RPM die anderen laufen mit 1500 RPM also die zwei schwächeren führen Kühle Luft ins Gehäuse und die anderen blassen die Abwärme aus dem gehäuse.
So jetzt kommts ja beim H50 soll der Lüfter ins inerre blassen, wenn ich denn Hecklüfter ins innere blassen lasse müsste es ja reichen denn die oberern zwei an der gehäuseoberseite blassen die Abwärme ja wieder raus.
Was würdet ihr dazu sagen oder empfehlen ach ja das Seitenteil ist ja mit Plexiglass wo oben auch noch ein Lüfter installiert werden kann aber da passt keiner wegen denn Kühler wo ich habe aber wenn der H50 drinnen ist würde dort ja wieder einer drauf passen und auch die Abwärme raus blassen.
Ich lade einfach mal die Screens hoch und würde mich über eine Antwort freuen und für Tipps bin ich immer offen, genau bringt es was denn Radiator mit 2 Lüfter aus zu statten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ins Seitenteil würde ich keinen packen.

Dein Gehäuse ist Ideal, du brauchst nur den hinteren reinblaßen lassen (hätte sogar bei deinem Lutfkühler Vorteile!), da die obrigen Lüfter die Wärme wieder rauspusten.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ins Seitenteil würde ich keinen packen.
> 
> Dein Gehäuse ist Ideal, du brauchst nur den hinteren reinblaßen lassen (hätte sogar bei deinem Lutfkühler Vorteile!), da die obrigen Lüfter die Wärme wieder rauspusten.



Perfekt das wollte ich wissen, danke für die Antwort.
Also passt es dann doch so denn die oberen zwei müssten ja reichen um die Abwärme raus zu pusten.
Jetzt habe ich was gehört von zwei Lüftern am Radiator vom H50 zu installieren bringt das was oder eher sinnlos.
Ich habe es mal beim Thermalrigthe Ultra 120 Extreme probiert mit 2 Lüftern und gerade mal 2°C unterschied beim IFX-14 bringt es ordentlich was aber ob es so was beim H50 bringt weis ich nicht, kommt leider erst nächste Woche der Kühler , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja also im Seitenteil das währe nicht so gut denn den Lüfter würde ich ja auch so installieren das er die Abwärme abführt und nicht ins Gehäuse reinblässt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Bringt je nach System gute 5-8°, vorallem wenn man langsam drehende Lüfter einsetz, da die Maschen vom Radiator enger als beim Luftkühler sind.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bringt je nach System gute 5-8°, vorallem wenn man langsam drehende Lüfter einsetz, da die Maschen vom Radiator enger als beim Luftkühler sind.



O.K. gut zu wissen ich weis nicht welche Lüfter ich verwenden soll entweder meine Slip Streams 1600RPM sind zwar sehr laut aber haben dafür einen Luftdurchsatz von über 140m3/h oder doch die Xigmatek 1500RPM mit fast 110m3/h.
Auf jeden fall probiere ich sie mal durch denn die Slip Stream kühlen mit dem IFX-14 sehr gut besser gesagt seh sehr gut die Temps kommen beim Quad mit etwas hoher Spannung nicht mal über 50°C.
Das ist mal eine gute Gelegenheit die Kühler gegeneinander zu testen wie gut sich der H50 gegen mein IFX-14 schlägt, selbst der Ultra 120 Extrem macht bei mir gute Temps aber nur wenn er so installiert ist das er die Luft zur gehäuseoberseite Pusstet wenn beide zum Heck ausgerichtet sind dann sind die Temps gleich mal über 10°C schlechter.
Das ist halt das Problem von Thermalrigthe weil sie ihre Kühler Konvex bauen um ja Intel CPUs Kongav sind und sie damit ja entgegen wirken wollen.
Also mal schauen wie sich dann der H50 dagegen schlägt , Mfg Snapstar

Hallo Leute hab da noch mal eine kurze Frage und zwar der Lüfter am Boden blässt ja in das Gehäuse und zwar auf die Graka hab eine 280GTX mit dem AC Accelero drauf die drei 92mm Lüfter beitzt.
Da es ein neues Gehäuse ist wollte ich mal fragen wie es aussieht mit dem NT da es auch unten sitzt und es saugt die Luft ja an.
Habe es so installiert das es denn Airflow nicht störrt also es saugt vom Boden aber bekommt es auch genügend Luft.
Soll ich es lieber andersrum einbauen das der Lüfter oben ist bloss daneben ist eben ein Lüfter der reinpusstet und das NT die Luft rauspustet.
Sehe gerade es geht ja um denn H50 also Sry für Top Off.
Hoffe trozdem ihr könnt mir kurz helfen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Teekay (1. März 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

OK ne blöde Frage.. hab gerade alles bereit(H50) mit 2 Noiseblocker 120mm... ABER WO SCHLIEß ICH DEN DEN ZWEITEN LÜFTER AN!!??? es gibt nur 1x CPU-KÜHLER 4pin Anschluss und wenn ich den zweiten lüfter ans Mainboard anschließe läuft er nich gleich wie der andere... ..HILFEEE!!


----------



## snapstar123 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Teekay schrieb:


> OK ne blöde Frage.. hab gerade alles bereit(H50) mit 2 Noiseblocker 120mm... ABER WO SCHLIEß ICH DEN DEN ZWEITEN LÜFTER AN!!??? es gibt nur 1x CPU-KÜHLER 4pin Anschluss und wenn ich den zweiten lüfter ans Mainboard anschließe läuft er nich gleich wie der andere... ..HILFEEE!!



Wenn du einen zweiten Lüfter anschliesen willst dann sollte er Leistungsstärker sein als der erste.
Also der erste pusstet die Luft durch denn Radiator und der zweite müsste dem entsprächend mehr m3/h oder CFM an Luft befördern können da sich sonst die Luft stauen würde und das währe nicht gut.
Am besten denn zweiten an eine Lüftersteuerung und vorallem schauen was für ein Lüfter drann hängt als der erste und was er max. an Luft befördern kann.
Wenn du die Daten hast kannst du denn zweiten der Leistungsstärker ist am Mobo anschliesen und wenn du sicher gehen willst dann schlies denn Lüfter an dem PWR-Anschluss vom Mobo an da der denn Lüfter immer auf vollen Umdrehungen laufen lässt, so ein PWR Anschluss müsstest du ja haben an deinem Mobo.
Das ist alles, einfach der zweite Lüfter in der Luftrichtung muss immer etwas mehr an Luft fördern können sonst staut sich die Luft und du hast am Ende höhere Temps , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja noch mal zu meiner Frage soll ich mein NT am Boden mit dem Lüfter nach oben einbauen oder so lassen jetzt saugt er vom Boden die Luft denn da neben ist ein Lüfter der Frischluft reinblässt und ich will nicht meinen Airflow störren denn das NT wird diese Luft ja wieder einsaugen wenn es so eingebaut ist das der Lüfter oben ist.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen und mein H50 ist immer noch nicht gekommen was ist denn da los will ihn endlich gegen meine LuKü testen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Teekay (2. März 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

OK THX!!

ps: ich hab mein Netzteil mit den Lüfter nach unten (coolermaster cosmos s) mit filter unten... ist wunderbar.. halt ab und zu filter saubermachen aber ist besser als das gehäuse mit zusätzlicher warmer luft zu versorgen. Vorallem weil die GK alles abkriegt


----------



## snapstar123 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Teekay schrieb:


> OK THX!!
> 
> ps: ich hab mein Netzteil mit den Lüfter nach unten (coolermaster cosmos s) mit filter unten... ist wunderbar.. halt ab und zu filter saubermachen aber ist besser als das gehäuse mit zusätzlicher warmer luft zu versorgen. Vorallem weil die GK alles abkriegt



O.K. danke für die Antwort dann passt das ja so bei mir.
Jetzt nur noch auf denn H50 warten aber die lassen sich ganz schön Zeit damit und dann wird er erst mal getestet was er so bringt, auch mit zwei Lüfter da es ja auch aufs Gehäuse ankommt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Teekay (3. März 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Übrigens, ich hab mich für diese Variante entschieden: 

http://www.noxelectronics.de/images/produkte/10788.jpg

-> gnem.de -36215X Xilence Y-Kabel für 4Pin PWM Lüfter xp-cab.pwm

Soll perfekt sein, da laufen die 2 CPU Lüfter exakt gleich mit 12V.

Dabei wird 1x 4-Pin und 1x 3-Pin benötigt um 2x 4-Pin(weiblich) zu haben

Bräuchte nur noch die nicht im h50-Lieferumfang beinhalteten zweites Paar 

Schrauben um den zweiten Lüfter an den Radiator zu befestigen, 

hoffentlich gibs das im Praktiker.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Teekay schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich hab mich für diese Variante entschieden:
> 
> http://www.noxelectronics.de/images/produkte/10788.jpg
> 
> ...



Ja so was währe gut aber ich werde sie an meine Lüftersteuerung an schliese da kann ich dann genau die Lüfter Regeln ist eine Scyth Kaze Master und bin sehr zu frieden mit ihr vieleicht hole ich mir noch eine da ich mehr als nur 4 Lüfter habe.
Leider bekomme ich denn Kühler erst nächste Woche und daher weis ich nicht wie es mit der Befestigung der Lüfter aussieht aber das was du suchst müssten sie schon beim Praktiker haben an Schrauben die haben eigentlich so gut alles was man braucht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## feldspat (12. April 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

habe auch das selbe "problem" mit dem h50.

ich habe mir es so überlegt:
ich möchte  2 bequiet silent wings PWM ranhängen.
nur sollten die ja wenn möglich beide leistungs und temperaturabhängig gesteuert sein.
nur lese ich, dass das y-kabel, was man zum bespiel an den system fan stecker am mainboard stecken kann nur 1 lüfter regeln kann.
gibt es denn kein y-kabel, dass beide lüfter regelt und diese dann gleich laufen?

ich finde sowas nicht.

weil ich will natürlich keinen stau verursachen, aber auch nicht den lüfter der außen hängt unnötig zu schnell laufen lassen.

mfg


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (13. April 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

@ david430:  Das is echt zu viel, bzw auf wieviel hast den hochgeschraubt (prozi)  

Hab auch den 750  auf 3,7 GHz  und hab im desktop ~ 35°C  und beim gamen ~ 54°C

Gekühlt wird mit 2x Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12SL die mit 500 U/min drehn 

richtig angeschraubt, matsche richtig drauf ?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (13. April 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

vor allem sollte man auf Knickfreie verlegung der Leitungen achten und darauf ob wärmequellen in der Nähe nicht zu nahe sind.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

@ ELPR1NC1PAL

Arbeitet ihr eingentlich schon an einer neuen Version des H50? Oder war das nur mal ein Experiment?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (15. April 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Es wird momentan an verschiedenen Modellen gearbeitet, aber nähere Informationen gibt es da nicht, ich sage nur soviel - die H50 ist erst der Anfang und auch ein mehr als gut gelungener, die Rückmeldungen zur H50 sind sehr vielfältig und auch deutlich positiv.


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (17. April 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Hab mal ne Frage zu den Temps.

Sind 31°C im IDLE und rund 47°C unter Vollast okay? (Standardtakt) Bisschen warm oder?

Hab nen Phenom II X4 965 und würde den gerne auf 4,0GHz bekommen.

Soll man im BIOS oder woanders noch irgendwas umstellen? Habe mal iwo was dazu gelesen, dass man iwas von 80% auf 100% stellen soll und iwas mit 12V. Kann mich nur sehr leicht daran erinnern


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. April 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Nunja die Lüftersteuerung an der die Pumpe vor allem häbgt sollte auf 100% gestellt werden um die volle Leistung entfalten zu können, im Prinzip sind die Werte aber ansehnlich, evtl. am Airflow noch etwas arbeiten um es zu verbessern


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (18. April 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Habe leider keine Lüftersteuerung und die Pumpengeschwindigkeit kann ich nicht beeinflussen.

Die Pumpe läuft mit 1255 RPM, die CPU hat 61°C bei nem Takt von 3,9GHz und 1,45 VCore.

Die 4,0GHz will die CPU nicht habs selbst bei 1,5V versucht aber da lag die Temp schon bei 66°C also etwas warm^^

Sollte nicht der Lüfter des H50 auf bis zu 1700 RPM gehen? Der war selbst bei 66°C noch auf ~1400 RPM...genauso wie jetzt also mehr will der nicht. Ich hätte nämlich gerne, dass die CPU noch etwas kühler ist...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. April 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

grundsätzlich liegt das so wie es bei dir aussieht an der Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards die dort abregelt, einfach deaktivieren der Automatischen steuerung, dann müsste alles auf vollast laufen


----------



## glx (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich hab auch eine H50, aus dem Grund, dass in mein bisheriges Gehäuse kein anständiger Luftkühler gepasst hat. Aber neues Gehäuse ist schon im Anmarsch  .. Werde den H50 aber weiterverwenden, bin eigentlich zufrieden damit. 
Ich hab die Pumpe einach direkt an einen 12V-Anschluss angeschlossen (nicht, dass da mal irgendwie die automatische Steuerung aktiviert wird (BIOS-Update o.Ä.) und der Laden in Flammen steht . 
Nett wäre gewesen, wenn so ein Adapter auf 12V im Lieferumfang gewesen wäre, ausserdem wären die zusätzlichen Schrauben für den zweiten Lüfter nett gewesen. Geht allerdins auch ohne: Die vorhandenen vier Schrauben, wie schon vorher mal erwähnt, diagonal auf beiden Seiten anbringen und dann entweder so lassen, oder mit Gehäuseschrauben und den Standart-Lüfterschrauben, die es so gibt, vollends befestigen. 
An Lüftern hab ich zwei Arctic-Cooling (weis nicht mehr genau, wie die heisen, 120mm mit PWM), die laufen mit max. 1000U/Min und halten dabei einen i7 860 im Idle bei ca. 35°C. Unter Last können es schon mal gut an die 70°C werden, wobei man sagen muss, dass in meinem Gehäuse absolut kein Airflow herrschen kann, da alles sehr eng gepackt ist .
Werd das ganze aber nächste Woche mal in ein neues 'Zuhause' bringen (ein LianLi V351, bisher ists in einem Sugo-06, aber das ist nix für die Leistungsklasse irgendwie). Hab mir schon einen Adapter gebastelt, dass H50 da reinpasst .
Zu guter letzt frage ich mich, wie man die Pumpe laut finden kann, meine hört man überhaupt nicht .. 

Ungefähr so siehts da drin aus  
http://www.7pics.info/?image=DSC02829s_452.jpg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Nunja, die Pumpengeräusche können bei einem sehr offenen Case schon hörbar werden wenn man genau hinhört und der rest des Systems eher passiv arbeitet so sind HDD und Pumpe das lauteste, auch wenn es praktisch unhörbar ist


----------



## Zero_Cube (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Huhu liebe leute.

So, was mich am H50 juckt, najut, nicht direkt am H50, ist, wo ich in aller Welt in Griechenland 6-23 x 1-1/4" schrauben her-bekommen soll (aber das ist das geringste Problem) und vor allem was ihr für einen Lüfter empfehlen würdet damit ich Push-Pull benutzen kann.
Zur Verfügung stehen:
Cooler Master Blade Master - 120 mm
Enermax Magma UCMA12 - 120mm
Enermax CLUSTER UCCL12 - 120mm
Silverstone SUSCOOL 121 -120mm
SilverStone SST-FM123 - 120mm
Wie ihr seht ist die Auswahl der hier verfügbaren Lüfter seht begrenzt.
Btw. der Kühler wird in einem CoolerMaster CM690 II Advanced installiert sobald ich das nötige Geld biss September für mein neues System zusammen hab.


----------



## DAEF13 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich würde einen der Enermax Lüfter nehmen, die andern kenne ich aber nicht...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Noiseblocker und Noctua sind mit unter das leiseste, bei deiner Auswahl würde ich zwischen Coolermaster und dem Cluster wählen, der Magma ist recht normallaut und Silverstone fehlt mir Erfahrung um eine fundierte Aussage machen zu können 

Schrauben gibt es bei Aquatuning dafür


----------



## Tjerk (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Hallo, ich habe derzeit einen core i7 920 mit 3,2 ghz laufen auf einen asus rampage 3 extrem und dazu ein Hydro H50 mit standart lüfter. 
Unter last komme ich auf 58grad was mir zuhoch erscheind. Jetzt wollte ich umsteigen auf zwei Noiseblocker mf 12p push pull system. Würde das noch was bringen ?


----------



## LOGIC (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ja würde es aber du darfst nicht zu viel erwarten.


----------



## Tjerk (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

welches ist den die beste montage möglichkeit? Rückwand einblasend mit push pull system oder Rüchwand ausblasend mit push pull system? Bin derzeit am überlegen welches gehäuse ich mir kaufe. Das Lian Li pc-8fi oder das Silverstone Ft02


----------



## LOGIC (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Also wenn du an der vorderseite schon ein Lüfter hast der die Luft ins innere zieht solltest du ein Push pull sytsem nehmen das von innen nach ausen bläst. Anderstrum würde es sonst zu luft verwirbelung im Gehäuse kommt.


----------



## Tjerk (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

ja genau ich habe an der vorderseite einen 120mm lüfter und nach oben sind auch 2 120mm lüfter drin die raus blasen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

wenn im Top Bereich kein Auslass ist, würde ich das Push&Pull so ausrichten, das entweder hinten rausstößt oder vorne einbläst


----------



## Tjerk (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

also ich habe derzeit:

Vorne unten einblasend

Hinten oben dann die h50 ausblasend mit derzeit einen lüfter was ich aber änder

Oben habe ich 2 lüfter die ausblasen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Das ist ok, solange ein "fließender" Flow der Luftzirkulation vorhanden ist und keine zugroße verwirbelung entsteht ist alles im Rahmen


----------



## Tjerk (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ihr zeigt in einen video das ihr die h50 mit einblasenden lüfter montiert. So soll es die beste kühlleistung haben. Welche vorraussetzung braucht man für diese methode?


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Einen *weiteren *Gehäuselüfter, der die warme Luft wieder nach draußen befördert.


----------



## Tjerk (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

dafür habe ich 2 lüfter im deckel sitzen die rausblasen....


----------



## SmOOthr3D (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

jo das passt einwandfrei habe so es auch gemacht! paar grad kühler!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

korrekt, wenn oben Abluft existent ist, kann der H50 am Heck einblasend montiert werden (am Sinnigsten)


----------



## Tjerk (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

also ich lese jetzt die ganzen h50 beiträge, dabei lese ich das welche die pumpe auf den cpu lüfter stecken oder an einen cha. fan anschluss gehen. Welches ist den jetzt richtig?

Pumpe auf cpu lüfter anschluß oder auf einen andren anschluß?


----------



## feldspat (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich habe 2 Alpenföhn Wingboost an meinem H50 hängen.
Beide sind über das Xigmatek PWM "aus 1 mach 2" kabel angeschlossen.

Allerdings blasen sie von innen nach außen @ 1200RPM glaub ich.

Sind mit der Konfiguration so ca. 60° unter Prime normal?

Mfg


----------



## Klutten (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



Tjerk schrieb:


> also ich lese jetzt die ganzen h50 beiträge, dabei lese ich das welche die pumpe auf den cpu lüfter stecken oder an einen cha. fan anschluss gehen. Welches ist den jetzt richtig?
> 
> Pumpe auf cpu lüfter anschluß oder auf einen andren anschluß?



Hier kannst du es nachlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...1389-kompaktkuehlung-corsair-h50-im-test.html


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

korrekt.

Im Prinzip kannst Du es so oder so handlen, wir empfehlen aber die Pumpe auf dem CPU Anschluss zu haben - da dort ein Ausfall der Pumpe gleich gemeldet wird bei den meisten Boards  wichtig ist das man die Pumpe egal ob am CPU oder CaseFan drann hat auf 100% laufen lässt - reduziert geht es auch aber man sollte doch mindestens 60% Voltageleistung auf die Pumpe dauerhaft geben um keine Ausfälle zu bekommen. 100% wird für die optimalste Kühlleistung aber empfohlen


----------



## Zero_Cube (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich hab da nen Vorschlag an Corsair bezüglich des H50.

Packt einfach 8 schrauben für Lüfter in das Paket, so müssen wir nicht halb Europa abklappern um UNC 6-32 x 1-1/4" schrauben zu finden für eine push/pull Konfiguration


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

hm, nunja die Schrauben werden schon von einigen Anbietern geführt, bspw. Aquatuning, da braucht man nicht großartig suchen  des weiteren kann man auch diagonal die Lüfter mit jew. 2 Schrauben montieren, da auf den Lüftern kein Druck anliegt sind 2 Schrauben pro Lüfter genau so gut wie 4 Schrauben pro Lüfter - aber Vorschlag ist natürlch notiert und weitergegeben.


----------



## Folterknecht (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Hi!

Ich habe mir nun auch die H50 zugelegt. Der Grund war, daß ich in meinem Tempest Platz für nen Spitfire von Thermalright brauche und generell der Scythe Grand Kama Cross etwa 1/3 des Boards verdeckte.

Ein Detail was mir schon beim Auspacken sehr positiv aufgefallen ist - die Beutel für das Montagematerial sind wiederverschließbar. Bei fast allen anderen Hardwarekomponenten sind die Schrauben und so nur eingeschweißt und man muß sich erst wieder Tüten/Beutel suchen, damit die nicht benötigten Teile sich nicht verselbständigen. 

Die Montage (Intel-System) ging so, wobei es sicherlich bessere Lösungen gibt, da könnten sich eventuell Eure Ingeneure mal etwas anderes einfallen lassen - ist natürlich auch alles eine Kostenfrage, wenn man mehr als 1 oder 2 Sockel abdecken muß.
Allerdings ist die Materialwahl bei dem Ring unter dem die Pumpe dann fixiert wird - dünnes Blech? - ist dann wirklich nicht sonderlich berauschend. Hier würde ich mir etwas massiveres wünschen.

Die "Schläuche" könnten sicherlich nicht nur für meinen Geschmack etwas flexibler sein.  Was die Steifheit der Leitungen angeht, muß man dann wahrscheinlich auch wieder den größten DAU im Hinterkopf behalten, der nen PC mit nem sowjetischen Traktor verwechselt.

Und bitte legt in Zukunft, wie schon oben erwähnt, gleich 8 passende Schrauben für die Lüfter bei. Der Kühler kostet ~ 70€, da kann man das wohl erwarten, zu mal ihr ja selbst das Push/Pull-Prinzip propagiert!!!

Die Kühlleistung hat mich mit einem Lüfter nicht wirklich vom Hocker gehauen, sie war nicht besser als die vom Grand Kama Cross (wobei der mit nem ordentlich Montagesystem - ohne PushPins - wirklich sehr gut ist) . Im Push/Pull-Verfahren sieht die Sache dann aber schon anders aus. Wieso taucht dieses Montageprinzip nicht in der beigelegten Anleitung auf?

Ansonsten arbeitet das Gerät ziemlich leise und Platz zum Basteln ist auch endlich wieder ausreichend vorhanden.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Die Anregung leiten wir gerne weiter - das mit den Schrauben ist denke ich eine kleinere Sache. Die Schläuche sind wie Du korrekt festgestellt hast gerade deshalb so steif, das Sie keinesfalls umknicken wenn Sie "nicht so fachgerecht" verlegt werden. Dadurch kann jeder das System verbauen 

Das mit dem Halteblechmaterial ist Absicht (nicht Kostenbedingt) - wenn mann zu steifes Material verwendet und es durch was auch immer für Umstände vor dem Einbau verzogen wird etc. dann kann man mit solch einem verzogenen Rahmen beim Festziehen das mainboard und sogar die CPU beschädigen (Risse oder Brüche).


----------



## Joker (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Kann man eigentlich die Pumpe mit "PWN" bzw. 3Pin Spannungsregelung laufen lassen, ohne das diese langfristig Schaden nimmt?


----------



## Thiersee (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> hm, nunja die Schrauben werden schon von einigen Anbietern geführt, bspw. Aquatuning,



1,99 € plus Versand für 4 Schrauben? Das kann man nur als Wucherpreis bezeichnen!

Sehr schön ist aber auch *diese Lösung* von dir (Post # 15)!

MfG, Thiersee


----------



## vaikless (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

habe überlegt mir den h50 zu kaufen.
die idee ist gut der preis ist gut der mehrwert ist hoch.
man kriegt für sein geld weit mehr, vorallem an technik und überlegung oder nennen wir es forschung als bei einem herkömmlichen luftkühler.
aber ich habe an der hinterseite bei meinem cooler master haf-x einen 140mm lüfter.
wenn es eine version mit größerem kühlkörper und einem 140mm lüfter gäbe würde ich zuschlagen.
aber ich habe mich jetzt doch für den noctua nh-d14 entschieden.


----------



## Thiersee (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*



vaikless schrieb:


> wenn es eine version mit größerem kühlkörper und einem 140mm lüfter gäbe würde ich zuschlagen.



Schau dir den Link in meinem Post an, es wäre auch eine Lösung für dich, oder nicht? Im Post #4 (ELPR1NC1PAL) sind auch die Links für die vorgeschlagen Lüfter und den Adapter.   MfG, Thiersee


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich werde mir demnächst wohl auch einen H50 zulegen. Ich musste heute mit erschrecken feststellen, dass mein Groß Clock'ner tatsächlich ZU GROß für mein Asus Crosshair IV samt Corsair-Speicher ist... *lach* Beim Raven 2 muss ich den Radiator nur an die Decke montieren - doch frage ich mich, Lüfter oder Gehäuse an die Decke? Und wenn ja, wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen aus- und einblasender Konfiguration?

Edit: Ich habe das Ding jetzt bestellt und bin gespannt, wie es ist. 

Übrigens, der RAM ist perfekt.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

kommt darauf an wie die Casetemps liegen, dies wird von vielen Faktoren beeinflusst. bei nicht Übertakteten Systemen und Grafikkarten mit Heckausblaskühlern wird der Unterschied marginal sein, bei Overclocking und internen Grafikkühlern bei denen die Hitze nach oben entweicht, kann es schon bis zu 10 Grad ausmachen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Verstehe. Nun, ich denke, der Unterschied wird wohl relativ gering ausfallen, dadurch, dass ich nicht übertakte. Ich sehe gerade, Eure H70 kommt demnächst auf den Markt... naja, was soll's, das macht den H50 ja nicht schlechter.


----------



## Folterknecht (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

So hier mal ein Ergebnis - Push/Pull wobei da noch das Gehäusegitter zw. sitzt (nicht optimal).

Lüfter sind zwei Scythe 140mm (max 1900 rpm ~ 190m³/h) mit 120mm-Bohrungen, die ich per Y-Kabel an den PWM-ANschluß meines Boards gehängt hab. Die drehen mit knapp über 30%. Das ganze ist angenehm ruhig, auch von der Pumpe ist nach anfänglichem Glucksen  und Laufgeräuschen nichts mehr zu hören.

Was da im Hintergrund läuft ist Prime small - 4,5 GHz @Lukü ich komme . Auf 4,2 GHz hatte ich ihn schon, aber da war dann der Scythe Grand Kama Cross am Ende - 70°C bei Prime small der Lüfter röhrte mit 1900 rpm und versuchte krampfhaft samt Kühler und Gehäuse ab zu heben  - die CPU schien auf jeden Fall noch nicht am Ende.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. August 2010)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

sehr schöne Ergebnisse soweit


----------



## davidof2001 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich möchte das Thema hier nochmal aufgreifen. Gibt es von irgendwem Erfahrungswerte ob mein bei der H50 den Radiator am vorderen Lüfter der auf CPU Höhe sitzt montieren kann? 
Gehäuse ist ein LianLi Tyr X500.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Ich sehe keine Probleme, je nach Graka oder ATX 24Pin Kabel kann es etwas störrisch zu verbauen sein, sollte aber sauber passen - ich sehe da 120mm Fans von daher kein Problem, wenn es 140er sind musst Du einen Adapter dazwischen packen 120mm -> 140mm. Von der Schlauchlänge sollte es auch kein Problem her sein.


----------



## davidof2001 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Nein das sind 120er. Ich hoffe mal das die ATX Kabel vom HX850 nicht so schnell einem Kabelbruch erleiden. Ich glaube die werde ich ganz gut biegen müssen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Das Kabel ist recht flexibel


----------



## davidof2001 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

So, ist heute angekommen und wird heut abend montiert. Aber eine Frage habe ich noch. Wie brauchbar ist die bereits aufegtragene Wärmeleitpaste im Gegensatz zur Arctic Silver V? Weil wenn da mehrere Grad zwischenliegen würde ich die AS Paste auftragen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Blog: H50 *Guide*  2-Kühler-Konfiguration*

Du kannst es machen - bring 1-2 Grad im Idle und ca. 2-3 Grad im Load, habe selber andere Paste drauf. Viel macht das aber nicht aus


----------

